# Nakamura sucks



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

no u


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Great insight :hmmm


----------



## StylesFan1 (Jul 26, 2017)

And if he doesn't suck can someone please tell me one thing he is good at.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

StylesFan1 said:


> And if he doesn't suck can someone please tell me one thing he is good at.


Actually wrestling.. Watch his NJPW stuff and match with Zayn. You're welcome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OP has caused me to experience an epiphany. How could I have been so wrong, Fuck Nakamura. He sucks. Thank you, OP, for opening my eyes. :trolldog


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

StylesFan1 said:


> And if he doesn't suck can someone please tell me one thing he is good at.


Wrestling, maybe? :nak


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man his run on the main roster has been underwhelming. I hope he doesn't re-sign.

FYI his contract is finishing January 2019, he's better off back in NJPW. There's plenty he can do there before retiring.

If he can't make it in the WWE, I don't know who can. I thought Okada could have done it, but definitely not after watching Nakamura's run (although his english is a lot better than Nakamura's). Maybe Naito?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

He's very underwhelming on the main roster. He peaked with his Sami match.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Law said:


> Man his run on the main roster has been underwhelming. I hope he doesn't resign.
> 
> FYI his contract is finishing January 2019, he's better off back in NJPW.
> 
> There's plenty he can do there before retiring.


I think if WWE gives us the match with AJ all the rest will be forgotten. Give them at least 20-30 minutes wens3


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005 (Jul 10, 2015)

He does suck. His theme song and entrance schtick is getting old and making weird constipated faces is not "charisma". His matches have been nothing special either. Just judging him by his WWE main-roster work of course.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

krtgolfing said:


> I think if WWE gives us the match with AJ all the rest will be forgotten. Give them at least 20-30 minutes wens3


Everyone but kevin Owens can have a good match with aj Styles. That doesn't mean anything

Eventually he has to feud with someone else though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

krtgolfing said:


> I think if WWE gives us the match with AJ all the rest will be forgotten. Give them at least 20-30 minutes wens3


 I was all for AJ putting him over. But at the moment, I don't think he should beat AJ for the title, he's not ready for it and has zero momentum.

Hypothetically, how would they build him up to be a worthy contender and top face on SD by MW?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hes one of those "good in other promotions" guys, seems lazy as fuck but well with the booking hes getting I imagine him being disappointed he was a big star and WWE bring him to put over a jobber like Mahal and now hes only going to under perform until his contract it's done.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Agreed he sucks, guy acts like he's having a seizure most of the time & he sounds like he had a stroke


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The OP's post is absolutely atrocious :mj4 but he has been underwhelming. He had a great character in New Japan, one everyone loved and could easily identify but in WWE, I have no idea who he is. Certainly isn't the King of Strong Style anymore. His matches with Orton and to an extent Cena has been good but the rest has been meh. 

You can't just blame him since this has happened way too often with too many people. I blame the main roster as well. This is the problem with not acknowledging other companies because they could had used his actual backstory for the viewers to get to know him. How he improved on what his weaknesses are and turned from a dull shoot fighter to a extremely charismatic warrior. 

His entrance is awesome but WWE have made me not care about the guy.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Hes one of those "good in other promotions" guys, seems lazy as fuck but well with the booking hes getting I imagine him being disappointed he was a big star and WWE bring him to put over a jobber like Mahal and now hes only going to under perform until his contract it's done.


He's lost once total and wasn't even clean with being on the roster for 7 months. This includes clean wins over Dolph Ziggler, Kevin Owens, Baron Corbin and John Cena. Don't know how much stronger you want him to be booked


----------



## StylesFan1 (Jul 26, 2017)

But what would be the aj styles vs shinsuke nakamura wrestlemania main event feud? I honestly dont understand why watching 2 men pretending to be fighting. In my opinion promos should be 90% of the fun. (Dont get me wrong i have all the respect in the world for wrestling but a fake wrestling match at wrestlemania that has no meaning is really not something i think a lot of casual fans including me wanna see)


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

Nakamura Shinsuke has more charisma in his pinky finger than the rest of the full-time roster has combined.
Most of the EDrones don't know star power when they see it lel I don't blame them when they have guys like Ambrose, Corbin, and Ziggler paraded out there like big deals and they are such bit players


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

T Hawk said:


> Nakamura Shinsuke has more charisma in his pinky finger than the rest of the full-time roster has combined.
> Most of the EDrones don't know star power when they see it lel I don't blame them when they have guys like Ambrose, Corbin, and Ziggler paraded out there like big deals and they are such bit players


In your opinion the 5 best matches of all time have come in the last two years?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

StylesFan1 said:


> But what would be the aj styles vs shinsuke nakamura wrestlemania main event feud? I honestly dont understand why watching 2 men pretending to be fighting. In my opinion promos should be 90% of the fun. (Dont get me wrong i have all the respect in the world for wrestling but a fake wrestling match at wrestlemania that has no meaning is really not something i think a lot of casual fans including me wanna see)


 This is the WWE, most of their feuds are based on who's better wrestler.

Orton story wise seems like a better option. Story wise it would be Orton turning heel because of jealousy and wanting to be the top dog on the show, something he can't do without becoming the viper again.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> In your opinion the 5 best matches of all time have come in the last two years?


Yeah. What of it?

Wrestling over the last few years has erased what most educated fans thought they knew was good. 
Ospreay/Ricochet isn't even in my top 5 anymore, and that is regarded as the most influential match in wrestling history since Flair/Steamboat.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

If someone where to watch the main roster WWE only, then I can understand how they would jump to this conclusion. 

I agree that Nakamura should have gotten English down a little better by now (easy for me to say)

However he is really good in the ring and has more charisma than maybe the entire roster. It's funny how every star that NXT has handed over to the main roster has eventually had a thread like this....perhaps the main roster doesn't know what the hell they are doing? just a thought...


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

T Hawk said:


> Yeah. What of it?
> 
> Wrestling over the last few years has erased what most educated fans thought they knew was good.
> Ospreay/Ricochet isn't even in my top 5 anymore, and that is regarded as the most influential match in wrestling history since Flair/Steamboat.


Just seems kind of silly. Okada,Omega and Nakamura are that far ahead of everyone else *ever*? Unlikely. Not only that but I don't think Kenny's G1 match with Okada is as good as either of his G1 matches with Naito over the past two years.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

I only know him from his WWE run and I agree that he does indeed suck. Disappointed with every aspect of his run; including his wrestling skills.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I find him boring don't think he sucks though


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Just seems kind of silly. Okada,Omega and Nakamura are that far ahead of everyone else *ever*? Unlikely. Not only that but I don't think Kenny's G1 match with Okada is as good as either of his G1 matches with Naito over the past two years.


well back in the early 90's a lot of fans probably said Misawa Mitshuharu, Kobashi Kenta, and Kawada Toshiaki were the best ever despite existing in the same era.

were they wrong?

In 10-years, people are gonna look back and realize just how special a time wrestling in 2016-18 was. Between Okada, Omega, Nakamura, Ospreay, Cody, Ricochet, Tanahashi, Joe I mean it is just loaded. Wrestling has literally never been better.

I don't know, I love Okada/Omega from the G1. Just watched it earlier this morning as a matter of fact and it still stands the test of time.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

T Hawk said:


> well back in the early 90's a lot of fans probably said Misawa Mitshuharu, Kobashi Kenta, and Kawada Toshiaki were the best ever despite existing in the same era.
> 
> were they wrong?
> 
> ...


I get it but there are matches that stand the test of time older than 3 years ago. Your list is short but doesn't have anything with HBK/Flair/Angle/Hart/Tanahashi/Bryan, etc. I really don't think Richochet, Ospreay or Cody are anything special either. I guess I'm just not nearly as high on any of those matches as you are. The first 2 Okada/Omega ones were fantastic but the third wasn't even a top 5 match of the G1 this year for me. I'd but both Omega/Naito's up with the Okada/Omega's and would rate a ton of WWE matches up there too.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I get it but there are matches that stand the test of time older than 3 years ago. Your list is short but doesn't have anything with HBK/Flair/Angle/Hart/Tanahashi/Bryan, etc.


that's because to me those guys don't have matches on the same level as Okada Kazuchika & Kenny Omega. 
I mean if I looked at my Top 10 Michaels/Undertaker in HIAC would be on there and Tanahasi Hiroshi vs. Okada Kazuchika from WK10 as well. Same with Austin/Bret.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

He sucks as a WWE wrestler, he is fucking superb as a New Japan wrestler. Two different environments and not everybody can translate from one to the other successfully.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

T Hawk said:


> Nakamura Shinsuke has more charisma in his pinky finger than the rest of the full-time roster has combined.
> Most of the EDrones don't know star power when they see it lel I don't blame them when they have guys like Ambrose, Corbin, and Ziggler paraded out there like big deals and they are such bit players


That charisma isn't translating well on the main roster/in America.

I like Nakamura, but it's just not the same in the WWE environment. He doesn't feel like a star in the WWE.

Tbf to him, a lot of that has to do with his booking.



Lesnar Turtle said:


> He sucks as a WWE wrestler, he is fucking superb as a New Japan wrestler. Two different environments and not everybody can translate from one to the other successfully.


 That's what separates the great from the best. The best can do it everywhere.

In Nakamura's case there's several reasons why it hasn't happened - booking, the language barrier and his lack of motivation.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't dislike Nak but his current run is quite bad and Japanese wrestlers really need to get fluent in English, it should be mandatory before signing actually


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I don't dislike Nak but his current run is quite bad and Japanese wrestlers really need to get fluent in English, it should be mandatory before signing actually


 Having seen Nakamura in WWE, I have my doubts about their top stars making the jump.

Could Okada get as over without being the Ace (his gimmick) and WWE booking? I don't know.

Omega and Naito could do well, with Kenny having a far higher ceiling.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I don't dislike Nak but his current run is quite bad and Japanese wrestlers really need to get fluent in English, it should be mandatory before signing actually


He knows English, it's the accent. And that doesn't get better when he has to speak with a mouth guard.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> He knows English, it's the accent. And that doesn't get better when he has to speak with a mouth guard.


Well he should work on dropping it then. He sounds ridiculous.

Rusev and Cesaro speak very well. I'm French and I have been mistaken for a native speaker numerous times. It's possible.

:draper2


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Most boring guy in WWE.. and people want to see AJ Styles carry this guy to a good match at WresteMania, give Styles a real opponent who he can actually feud with.

Imagine the promos with Styles and Nakamura? That would be a train wreck.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> That charisma isn't translating well on the main roster/in America.
> 
> I like Nakamura, but it's just not the same in the WWE environment. He doesn't feel like a star in the WWE.
> 
> ...


He did well in Mexico so he can do it outside of Japan.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> He did well in Mexico so he can do it outside of Japan.


 You kinda of have to do it (have a decent run) in the WWE. I hate saying that, but we all know that's the top company in the business by a distance. This run is hurting his legacy, hopefully he turns it around and shows what he's capable of.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

No he doesn't, what sucks is the fact he needs help with his English and should have been given a mouthpiece manager.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

Nakamura is terrible in the ring, all he does is kick. WWE really needs to give Orton the shot against AJ at Mania. Nakamura can have the match at Royal Rumble to appease the NJPW workrate smarks.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Can someone please post those Nakamura / Kid from stranger things comparison again?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Are you sure its not just the booking that sucks? Or the writing if not both?



StylesFan1 said:


> . He has no character,


 you watch what is supposed to be a contact sport for characters? also his character is more on the ambiguous road.



StylesFan1 said:


> can't speak english


if you can't enjoy a visual medium without words then you have a problem

also how does this not count as intolerance?


StylesFan1 said:


> he doesn't look like a wrestler.


he's proven himself despite the look, doesn't matter much



StylesFan1 said:


> First of Jinder Mahal was the only one cutting promos and second since Nakamura has no character he couldn't cut a promo on anything about him so he made fun of his face (idk how that was a world title feud) so anyone that says Nakamura would be the best world champion of the decade ever they should think again.


if you need talking to enjoy a fight instead of just being satisfied with the stakes then you have a problem

he's not even a heavyweight so he shouldn't be competing for it to begin with

and neither should jinder for that matter


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

nakamura doesn't suck, he's merely been relegated to "eccentric mid-carder" soon to be repackaged as kenzo suzuki's dad. :vince


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

Nakamura is a prime example of how comically overrated Observer-obsessed American fans make Japanese-based performers to be.

Nakamura, Anderson & Gallows, Hideo Itami, Lord Tensai . . . We were told they were all great, but once they arrived in the big leagues, they all stunk up the joint.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't think theres a wrestler with a more underwhelming hype to actuality ratio. I don't think its all his faulytbecause his booking hasn't been great. I just remember watching him and Ziggler and wanting to fall asleep.


----------



## Bologna Smasher (May 14, 2007)

Right now, I think Nakamura would work best as a heel with an established mouth piece. If Lesnar wasn't around, Heyman would be perfect. Just have him as the silent charismatic wrestling machine.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

MarkHunt said:


> Nakamura is a prime example of how comically overrated Observer-obsessed American fans make Japanese-based performers to be.
> 
> Nakamura, Anderson & Gallows, Hideo Itami, Lord Tensai . . . We were told they were all great, but once they arrived in the big leagues, *they all stunk up the joint.*


Yeah because Lesnar didn't stink up the Tokyo Dome :eyeroll The different styles, fans, traditions, expectations are completely different. 


Also, Anderson and Gallows never did any of the stuff they do in WWE in Japan. That's WWE fault.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Law said:


> Man his run on the main roster has been underwhelming. I hope he doesn't re-sign.
> 
> FYI his contract is finishing January 2019, he's better off back in NJPW. There's plenty he can do there before retiring.
> 
> If he can't make it in the WWE, I don't know who can. I thought Okada could have done it, but definitely not after watching Nakamura's run (although his english is a lot better than Nakamura's). Maybe Naito?



Even his run as NXT champion was very up and down to be honest... at this point he's just the japanese guy who shaking during his entrance and then the crowd is not really into it anymore. At least his pocket will be full of cash when he'll fly back to Tokyo

Btw early this year asked Naito about the WWE, facing Lesnar or Cena and said " “Of course, I know of them, but, unfortunately, I have no interest. To me, New Japan is the foremost pro wrestling in the world. Entering the ring here means you are the world’s best, so to be a New Japan wrestler speaks for itself.”"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BornBad said:


> Even his run as NXT champion was very up and down to be honest... at this point he's just the japanese guy who shaking during his entrance and then the crowd is not really into it anymore. At least his pocket will be full of cash when he'll fly back to Tokyo
> 
> Btw early this year asked Naito about the WWE, facing Lesnar or Cena and said " “Of course, I know of them, but, unfortunately, I have no interest. To me, New Japan is the foremost pro wrestling in the world. Entering the ring here means you are the world’s best, so to be a New Japan wrestler speaks for itself.”"


 I think Kenny would 100% make it in the WWE, not sure how far though because that's on booking and timing.

What are your thoughts on Okada and Naito in the WWE? How do you think they would fare?


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't expect Nakamura to go all out on SmackDown every week. Same with ANYONE. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> I think Kenny would 100% make it in the WWE, not sure how far though because that's on booking and timing.
> 
> What are your thoughts on Okada and Naito in the WWE? How do you think they would fare?


Naito tranquilo gimmick would require subtly which I think WWE would mess up and the gimmick and his gimmick is suited to the New Japan culture. Okada would do better, he is tall, great gimmick that works everywhere, can wrestle in every style but I think his promos would hold him back. His G1 promo was great but it was short whereas in WWE it would be 20 minuted long. 


Rather they stay in New Japan. They don't need to go to WWE for anything other then money and they are both very well paid.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

I watched Wrestlekingdom 9 which was my first New Japan show and I didn?t have a clue who he was, after the entrance and then match I was blown away by the charisma he had and how amazing the match was also. I was instantly a fan.

Fast forward to his wwe career and I have have actually skipped a lot of what he has done in recent months.

What does that tell you? It?s not that he?s not talented, it?s just that he hasn?t translated well in the wwe environment, which is partly in him and partly on the wwe I would say.


----------



## Suplex Spear (Oct 1, 2017)

StylesFan1 said:


> And if he doesn't suck can someone please tell me one thing he is good at.


His entrance theme song is pretty good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Naito tranquilo gimmick would require subtly which I think WWE would mess up and the gimmick and his gimmick is suited to the New Japan culture. Okada would do better, he is tall, great gimmick that works everywhere, can wrestle in every style but I think his promos would hold him back. His G1 promo was great but it was short whereas in WWE it would be 20 minuted long.
> 
> 
> Rather they stay in New Japan. They don't need to go to WWE for anything other then money and they are both very well paid.


 Yeah, it's probably best they stay in NJPW and become all time legends than go to the WWE and potentially risk hurting their legacy.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

MarkHunt said:


> Nakamura is a prime example of how comically overrated Observer-obsessed American fans make Japanese-based performers to be.
> 
> Nakamura, Anderson & Gallows, Hideo Itami, Lord Tensai . . . We were told they were all great, but once they arrived in the big leagues, they all stunk up the joint.


I remember Hideo (Kenta) being hailed as a great talent, and also Nakamura, but Lord Tensai? Who said A-Train was great?


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

He's dull & boring, his entrance & mannerisms make him look possessed.

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Nakamura is done in the WWE. He will never reach anywhere higher than he is now.

Personally I have zero interest in AJ vs Nakamura. Saw it once in NJPW and while it was a very good match it didn't wow me to the point where I was desperate to see it again.

AJ vs Cena or AJ vs Orton is where its at for Wrestlemania.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Law said:


> Man his run on the main roster has been underwhelming. I hope he doesn't re-sign.
> 
> FYI his contract is finishing January 2019, he's better off back in NJPW. There's plenty he can do there before retiring.
> 
> If he can't make it in the WWE, I don't know who can. I thought Okada could have done it, but definitely not after watching Nakamura's run (although his english is a lot better than Nakamura's). Maybe Naito?


i think okada and naito could make it in the week 
ishii also as part of a bruiser tag team


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BigDaveBatista said:


> i think okada and naito could make it in the week
> ishii also as part of a bruiser tag team


 How well do you think their gimmicks will translate on the main roster? I thought Nakamura's charisma would be good enough to get over anywhere, but it hasn't in the WWE.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

StylesFan1 said:


> Jinder Mahal is probably the worst world champion of all time but at least he can speak english. Everyone says that their feud sucked because of Jinder Mahal but it was really because of Nakamura. First of Jinder Mahal was the only one cutting promos and second since Nakamura has no character he couldn't cut a promo on anything about him so he made fun of his face (idk how that was a world title feud) so anyone that says Nakamura would be the best world champion of the decade ever they should think again.


Jinder is worst World Champion then The Great Khali?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Krokro said:


> I don't expect Nakamura to go all out on SmackDown every week. Same with ANYONE. It doesn't make sense.


But I expect him to go all out on PPV's, yet he's been lackluster in every single match he's been in barring his first WWE match with Sami Zayn. 

His whole NXT title reign was disappointing, and he's been absolutely terrible on the main roster. Yet apparently he's so 'terribly' booked when he beat John Cena and Randy Orton clean as a whistle and still has yet to be beaten cleanly.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Law said:


> How well do you think their gimmicks will translate on the main roster? I thought Nakamura's charisma would be good enough to get over anywhere, but it hasn't in the WWE.


okadas gimmick oddly is something i actually think Vince could make even better by adding little subtle heel tendencies
say what you want about vince but sometimes he just gets it and i feel okada would be one of those times
"the rainmaker" sounds like such a wwe main event heel to me 

naito would succeed as well i just feel less than okada

nakamuras problem for me is his weaknesses haven't been hidden and his matches havent really blown people away 
couple that with the fact that for some (me included) i just dont see any real charisma 
i think he can actually look quite tough when hes not doing all the silly jirating and shaking though


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BigDaveBatista said:


> okadas gimmick oddly is something i actually think Vince could make even better by adding little subtle heel tendencies
> say what you want about vince but sometimes he just gets it and i feel okada would be one of those times
> "the rainmaker" sounds like such a wwe main event heel to me
> 
> ...


 I like Okada's gimmick, but how far can it go without being the top star in the company?

Hopefully they learnt with Nakamura and if Naito shows up, he doesn't talk much and lets his actions and mannerisms speak for him.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Law said:


> Yeah, it's probably best they stay in NJPW and become all time legends than go to the WWE and potentially risk hurting their legacy.


*Or they get exposed.

What the difference between them being in NJPW and WWE?

Same mic skill, same ring skill, same charisma, same type of entrance motion.

Only difference would be his entrance music, which is supposedly an improvement as his WWE theme is over.*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Law said:


> I like the gimmick, but how far can it go without being the top star in the company?


erm its a steady build for me

first you introduce his manager, he talks up Okada for a few weeks about how talented he is and how much hes dominated in japan 
he says okada wants to prove he can go through the entire company from the bottom to the top

id have him fight lower level guys first and not just beat them but showboat whilst hes doing it (really turn up the cockiness) 

he works his way to ic title level and whilst still occasionally showboating and being arrogant he has a more serious demeanour about him, wins the ic

now from here either the crowd will really hate him and boo him and if that's the case id have him go full steam ahead and win the world title whilst still holding the ic title 
really put over his wrestling ability in promos and video packages

if the crowd is cheering him id have him lose his first world title match because the showboating has cost the match. he can then build back up to the belt as a face 

id have him as a 1-5 guy in the company, up there with reigns, styles and rollins


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

I am baffled by the fact that folks here want Nakamura to win the Rumble and face Styles at Mania for the WWE title. Are you fucking kidding me? He has been in the roster a few months, hasn't connected with fans, doesn't sell merch, hasn't had good matches. He has proved nothing. Him winning rumble or getting a title shot anytime soon would be criminal. I would rather Balor win Rumble and we get Balor/Styles 2 at Mania


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I watched a couple of his matches in Japan. While I still wasn't a big fan of him as a wrestler over there (didn't like the mannerisms he did over there either like he's doing in the WWE), it was still better than what he's doing in the WWE. Part of that is booking and part of that is himself, as much as diehards don't want to admit it. The best wrestlers turn chicken shit into chicken salad like AJ, Jericho, Cesaro, and Sheamus have done with their careers. Nakamura lacks that ability. While that doesn't make him a bad talent, I don't view him in the category of those I just mentioned. He's boring, even in NXT, and the only ones that are taking his retarded mannerisms as some form of charisma are his die hard fans. I wouldn't say he sucks, but I would say he's overhyped, overrated, and belong in NJPW and I'm not saying that because it's cool to hate the WWE nowadays. He just doesn't belong there.



Greatsthegreats said:


> Are you sure its not just the booking that sucks? Or the writing if not both?
> 
> you watch what is supposed to be a contact sport for characters? also his character is more on the ambiguous road.
> 
> ...


That's a stupid way of thinking. Pro wrestling is fake. They're NOT actually fighting each other, so what do you get out of it without the stories and promos? Those are what put butts in seats. The actual wrestling is suppose to keep them there, but if you're actually saying that it's not necessary to have promos and stories that attract an audience so that your precious wrestling will have a purpose, then you have a problem.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I still think he should probably be holding the US belt if anything going into Mania; he's done nothing on the main roster to warrant anything over a midcard push, no good promos (expected) and maybe two good singles matches (which given how lazy he is at times, expected). Don't see why he should be rewarded with a main event for a company he's done jack all for just because he was good for another in Japan, as many seem to think on here and reddit. When Nakamura gets a fire lit under his ass and gets over, then I would be fine with a big push, but until then midcard purgatory is perfect.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I keep saying this everytime it's brought up. His only good WWE match was with Sami, because it was Sami fucking Zayn in NXT. Every other match is boring.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

RLStern said:


> *Or they get exposed.
> 
> What the difference between them being in NJPW and WWE?
> 
> ...


You don't really believe that, right?


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

He needs a manager. Simple.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

If there's anybody who deserves blame for their disappointing main roster run, it's Nakamura. He hasn't done anything impressive and blaming it all on booking is a weak excuse.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Oooohhhh.. I get it. This is another of those (insert wrestler here I don't like) "Has no character, isn't beefcake, etc, etc" so I'm gonna go waaaahhhhhhhaaaa kinda threads...


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

WWE's portrayal of the character is a problem. What are they doing to get the fans behind him? They fed him Cena and Orton, but why? What is his character besides flopping around? What is Nakamura's motivation?

If I could put on my booking cap for a moment, I would like to see Nakamura in a solid upper mid card feud. Have him really battling to get the win over a dastardly Heel like Owens. Keep building him up, only losing via shenanigans, until finally he overcomes the odds and gives the villain their comeuppance. Storytelling 101. The feud with Jinder was just awful, and if Nakamura would have been the one to win the title, it would not have meant as much. But at least that feud would have come to a better conclusion than "Foreign Superstar rushed to the main event loses to inferior world champion."


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Yeah, just like all Bayley feuds, Nakamura just didnt' bring anything to the table to work with. 

At least when Brock shows up, Heyman cuts wicked promos for him. But dam, some of these lopsided feuds have been whack.


----------



## TBreeze (Jun 23, 2016)

Was so hyped after his debut match with Sami but been very underwhelmed since. 


reyfan said:


> Can someone please post those Nakamura / Kid from stranger things comparison again?











Quite possibly the best thing Nakamura related this year...


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jabez Makaveli said:


> I wouldn't say he sucks, but I would say he's overhyped, overrated, and belong in NJPW and I'm not saying that because it's cool to hate the WWE nowadays. He just doesn't belong there.


he should really be in any other promotion that isn't wwe because wwe don't deserve him and the competition need all the help they can get these days to make wrestling great again

You call it cool to hate. I call it: comforting that enough people know corruption and exploitation when they see it and wish for this shit to either disappear or be taken down several pegs for the sake of justice and quality control



Jabez Makaveli said:


> That's a stupid way of thinking. Pro wrestling is fake. They're NOT actually fighting each other, so what do you get out of it without the stories and promos? Those are what put butts in seats. The actual wrestling is suppose to keep them there, but if you're actually saying that it's not necessary to have promos and stories that attract an audience so that your precious wrestling will have a purpose, then you have a problem.


1. pro wrestling is SCRIPTED, you cant fake gravity. The attitude behind the usuage of the word clearly shows you aren't a fan of wrestling and are as much of a heckler as the assholes you show up just to be assholes

2. Promos should be part of it but aren't the main thing or the only thing. Oh and how about this for a story, guys/gals competing in a contest of wits to see who's the best, if that's not enough then maybe wrestling isn't for you

3.Butts in seats? Attract an audience? what does it matter to YOU what the numbers are? You got money invested in this shit heap of a company??

4. Purpose? Every sport by its virtues already has a purpose. Wrestling, regardless of how they go about it, should be no different


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah at first I thought his entrance was pretty cool but than I realized he can't speak english so he sucks. I'm still in love with Asuka's entrance as well until I come back down to reality that she can't speak english. For Asuka at least I can get a boner what does Nakamara do for me. I'm feeling a little creepy vibe from Asuka I don't watch NXT so I hope that's what she's trying to get over. As far as Nakamara though I would say he's a better than average ring worker. That doesn't matter when you have no mic skills and just come out like you just got done taking 5 ecstasy pills and are at a rave. Who the hell knows what Nakamara's character is about other than he likes do weird things with his hands bend backwards and acts like he just got electrocuted.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

He can go when the bell rings and I like his entrance/charisma.

I dont care about his segments or matches though. Him vs Zayn/Orton/Cena were solid. I found the rest of his matches a chore to get through.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Law said:


> I think Kenny would 100% make it in the WWE, not sure how far though because that's on booking and timing.
> 
> What are your thoughts on Okada and Naito in the WWE? How do you think they would fare?


You can't expect anyone to succeed in WWE it's a total crap shoot. Even Omega might have a botched debut, or a poorly received first match, or Vince might see him yucking around backstage and tell him to ramp up the comedy. Theres ample evidence to suggest that WWE wouldn't know what to do with Okada, Omega, Naito or Tanahashi or anyone their ability to make stars has completely left them. People get over by chance and not design in this company.

Simply put Nakamura was always hit and miss but was hired based on one match with Kota Ibushi. If they were paying proper attention they would have known that he only has great matches when he has good chemistry with his opponent the rest of the time his matches are just y'know.... fine.

NJPW knew and thats why they pushed Tanahashi over him.They kept Nakamura as their second string guy 

WWE loved to crow about how WCW we're shambolic and disorganised and didn't know what to do with Bret Hart, or Mick Foley or Steve Austin. Now NJPW are the company that can make stars while WWE don't know what to do with anyone.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BigDaveBatista said:


> *okadas gimmick oddly is something i actually think Vince could make even better by adding little subtle heel tendencies*
> say what you want about vince but sometimes he just gets it and i feel okada would be one of those times
> "the rainmaker" sounds like such a wwe main event heel to me
> 
> ...


Even more then it already does? Cool, I like the sound of that.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

MC 16 said:


> Even more then it already does? Cool, I like the sound of that.


Okada with heel tendencies you say? Gosh what would that even look like.

Maybe Zach Gibson is right and most people are just pretending to watch NJPW.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Okada with heel tendencies you say? Gosh what would that even look like.
> 
> Maybe Zach Gibson is right and most people are just pretending to watch NJPW.


I mean, how subtle can you get when you use your dead mentors move on the protege. :cena


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TBreeze said:


> Was so hyped after his debut match with Sami but been very underwhelmed since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Now I can never unsee this shit every time Nak steps in to the ring :lol

OT: I don't think Nak sucks, I think he just needs a good high profile feud to sink his teeth in to. He's not one of my major top guys at the moment, but I still do appreciate him. They've really not done a whole lot with him since elevating him to the Main Roster. A real test for him would be a feud with AJ. If he can't show up there, then there is definitely something wrong. He's come across as one of those guys that can't get motivated unless he's in a good feud/with good direction.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Sweggeh said:


> Nakamura is done in the WWE. He will never reach anywhere higher than he is now.
> 
> Personally I have zero interest in AJ vs Nakamura. Saw it once in NJPW and while it was a very good match it didn't wow me to the point where I was desperate to see it again.
> 
> AJ vs Cena or AJ vs Orton is where its at for Wrestlemania.


AJ/Cena kickout fest AGAIN? No thanks. AJ deserves better than to have to make that fool look like a million dollars again.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Well since this already has some pages, it's time to respond.
1- I think is very demanding from some people expecting a foreigner like Nakamura, to give long speeches before or after matches like the overrated ''attitude era'' trash talkers... The charm of a foreign guy should lay in another area, Nakamura knows it and that's why he has this flamboyant character which has been described by WWE as ''the artist''...
I agree that some of his faces are funny, maybe borderline dumb, but you know that in Japan people gesticulate much. That is seen in anime for example.
Maybe Nakamura thinks with his faces he puts much passion to the match, I don't know...

2- IMO Nakamura doesn't need a ''mouthpiece''... the guys is already over, and you know there's nothing bad with a few wrestlers being silent. There was some successful mute characters in the entertainment field like Snake Eyes, Wile E. Coyote or Claude from GTA3. Those characters were successful like Nakamura because of their charm, body language and personalized persona...
No one made a claim for those characters to talk because it wasn't needed. Nakamura and Asuka too don't need to talk, or definitely not much like in ''attitude era''.

3- Everyone can dislike or booo Nakamura all they want... But for people thinking every wrestler needs to have the so called ''mic skills'' to be entertaining, I'll say they have a very limited enjoyment of this pro wrestling show.:hbk2


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

If you have only been watching his stuff on the main roster then I agree, he does suck. Otherwise no he doesn't. So you are partially correct


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

No wonder Vince liked so much ADR motherfucker looked legit and make Nakamura and Balor look like school gym noobs in the ring, I'm not a workrate fan but it's obvious how superior he was in the ring and it's funny because everyone underrated his wrestling ability saying stuff like *"ahm hes a little okay in the ring" * and now defend a hobo like Nakamura.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Greatsthegreats said:


> he should really be in any other promotion that isn't wwe because wwe don't deserve him and the competition need all the help they can get these days to make wrestling great again
> 
> You call it cool to hate. I call it: comforting that enough people know corruption and exploitation when they see it and wish for this shit to either disappear or be taken down several pegs for the sake of justice and quality control
> 
> ...


The whole business is full of exploitation and fuckery. WWE is just the most known company to participate in it. So, if you're going to shun the WWE for that out of all things, then you might as well shun the whole business because ROH, NJPW, TNA, and other promotions aren't saints themselves.

This is fake. It's a TV show. Just because I actually come to terms with it being so unlike you who is getting worked up over it doesn't mean I'm not a fan. I wouldn't even be on this site if I wasn't a fan, so you can take that whole philosophy and shove it.

Promos are necessary to the business point blank period in order to get people to care. That doesn't mean just talking. If you can do a promo completely silent with your personality then it can work. However, Nakamura has failed to do that. Therefore, this thread exists.

Numbers don't matter to me. I don't spend the day worrying about the ratings and all, but when they come up, I give my little two cents in because this is the internet and I can do whatever I want on it just as you can. I don't have to be in the business myself to analyze how it goes. I can see it from the sidelines and that's the formula: have an intriguing story, build it up with promos, and conclude it with the wrestling. Paul Heyman used to have a philosophy that goes "Who are they? Why are they fighting? Why should I care?" That's how it goes. You can't just have two guys go out to the ring and have a match just for the sake of it and expect people to care. There's a rare case where the fans can get invested like AJ Styles vs Finn Balor a couple weeks ago, but you have to be a damn good talent like AJ in order to make it work. It's rare. Instead of asking why does it matter to me, why does it matter to you that someone doesn't have a hard on for Nakamura like you do to the point where you insult guys for having a different opinion? That's what I thought.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Law said:


> I was all for AJ putting him over. But at the moment, I don't think he should beat AJ for the title, he's not ready for it and has zero momentum.
> 
> Hypothetically, how would they build him up to be a worthy contender and top face on SD by MW?


Not losing to geeks like Jinder, and instead squashing crap like Corbin would have been a good start, instead of playing third fiddle in a SS match behind Shane McMahon and Fruity Pebble.


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

He is a good wrestler, but his entrance is ridiculously overrated. The guy looks like his having seizures and people think it's one of the most amazing entrances ever?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

He's like Bayley. Both are massively overhyped and overrated as the next big thing when in reality there's nothing special about either of them and both are nowhere near as talented as the marks overrated them up to be.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't think he sucks. He just has nothing going on for him. He came to NXT with a lot of hype. Then gets to the main roster and he really hasn't done much of anything. Not all his fault, since it seems like WWE doesn't know what to do with him. He has a good entrance, that's about it. With how much hype people gave him, he should be able to put on amazing matches with just about everyone. He can't just sit and wait for AJ Styles to get a good match out of him. As some people have suggested.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

What WWE has done to Nakamura sucks. Not him. His whole "King of Strong Style" has been taken away from him having to wrestle a safe watered-down WWE style and they give him too much mic time when that's clearly not his strong suit.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Even more then it already does? Cool, I like the sound of that.


I don't watch a lot of njpw btw so if he does do a lot of little heel things its my bad, I could probably count on one hand how many times ice seen him, I like what I've seen just think Vince could be effective with the gimmick because he's more likely to understand it than say Nakamuras


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BigDaveBatista said:


> I don't watch a lot of njpw btw so if he does do a lot of little heel things its my bad, I could probably count on one hand how many times ice seen him, I like what I've seen just think Vince could be effective with the gimmick because he's more likely to understand it than say Nakamuras


Yeah there are matches were he is such a heel. He can eaily turn the crowd against him. His g1 match with Kojima comes to mind.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Yeah there are matches were he is such a heel. He can eaily turn the crowd against him. His g1 match with Kojima comes to mind.


and that's why i think vince would get him, if there's anything he can still do its make a heel a little bit more hated


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

He does not suck. WWE's booking sucks.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

StylesFan1 said:


> can't speak english.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:red


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

He had some good moments tonight.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Best part of the bloddy match today.


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

How is Nakamura good in the ring is beyond me. All he does is knees and kicks. Looks so boring. He has zero mic skills. And making vomit faces doesnt equals charisma.
Agree with OP Nakamura completely sucks and should be released.


----------



## mmmbop6 (Nov 20, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> Best part of the bloddy match today.


I agree. 

It was great when he got eliminated.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

StylesFan1 said:


> And if he doesn't suck can someone please tell me one thing he is good at.


It's not Nakamura that sucks, it's his booking. They booking him like shit.

He was great in NXT but the main roster has given him nothing. Because the main roster booking is shit.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

He has had bad booking, but don't be surprised if he gets better booking and more main event match ups.


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

mmmbop6 said:


> I agree.
> 
> It was great when he got eliminated.


I loved it, the butthurt on Twitter was a joy to behold.

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

lol @ the ones blaming wwe booking. Nakumara had clean wins over Orton and Cena and was handed world title match at 2nd biggest ppv.


----------



## NHS2008 (Apr 11, 2017)

Agree with OP. Screw what he did in NJPW. That stuffs good in Japan. Doesn't work here.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

mmmbop6 said:


> I agree.
> 
> It was great when he got eliminated.


The spirit of Ventura lives on :Rollins


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Crowd always chants for him. Guy is a great wrestler. That's enough.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

some of ya need to watch the Zayn vs Nakamura match from NXT 

or the entire Nakamura vs. rhoode feud. 



not a huge fan of any of them currently, but they all belong in WWE main event potentially as champ. Rhoode to me ha the longest way to go.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Watching Survivor Series last night was great, great to see that Hunter still has it. The guy is a born champion and there's a reason he married into royalty. 

But can we talk about the first guy that was thrown out? I've made several posts about how weak Nakamura is and last night was no exception. 

He's the first guy out of the ring was Nak, he was tossed like a rag doll. I only weight 210 but I am almost positive I could handle him myself and I've never said that about a guy in WWE except for The Undertaker's last career ruining match Vs Roman.

Why is Nak still being pushed down our throats? It's clear as day hes not a star. Before I thought he just wasn't ready and needed more time in the minors but I think I was even giving him too much credit. 

For a seasonal reference, he looks like a foreigner at an American's house for dinner on Thanksgiving...CONFUSED!


When will the company just move on from Nak, he's one of the most failed "over" stars I've seen and I've been watching since regional days in 1978. 


I've taken the liberty to find a flight home for Nak to go back to Japan.

United 7937 leaves Houston tomorrow at 10:35 Am and lands in Tokyo on Wednesday at 3:15 PM. The flight only costs $1115, I'd be willing to pay half of that myself if the rest of you could pony up the balance. He's robbed us and the WWE enough he can get cab fare home from the Toko airport, there's also plenty of public transit available there.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

He sucks so much that he was the most over guy in both teams last night and stole the damn match despite the horrible booking.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> He sucks so much that he was the most over guy in both teams last night and stole the damn match despite the horrible booking.


Are you even being serious? He had a seizure on his way out and was bull dogged to HELL by Braun. 

Maybe its time to make an eye doctor appt?

Fail


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

He makes me go to sleep


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> :red


i wasn't being rhetorical, Red!



Jabez Makaveli said:


> The whole business is full of exploitation and fuckery.


the fuck is fuckery?

oh and exploitation, its full of it but not everyone in this business is a total douchebag



Jabez Makaveli said:


> , if you're going to shun the WWE for that out of all things, then you might as well shun the whole business because ROH, NJPW, TNA,


I already have, the wrestling business is dead and we've all got to move on with our lives

yeah its sad that pro wrestling didn't capitalise on even half of its potential from the last decade but im not gonna wait around for its act to be pulled together like some abused housewife



Jabez Makaveli said:


> and other promotions aren't saints themselves.
> 
> .


minor question: does that make it okay for wwe to do inexcusable shit?



Jabez Makaveli said:


> This is fake. It's a TV show. Just because I actually come to terms with it being so unlike you who is getting worked up over it doesn't mean I'm not a fan. I wouldn't even be on this site if I wasn't a fan, so you can take that whole philosophy and shove it.


ITS SCRIPTED YOU CAN'T FAKE GRAVITY!

Oh and I have come to terms with that, it still doesn't excuse shitty business practices or shitty behaviour in general, son

Oh and if you are a fan then answer me this

1. would you still love it if WWE and all its so called philosciphys went away forever

2. would you accept pro wrestling if it became 100% real? Sure a lot of things would have to change or get dropped altogether but still, would you?

It would be for the best if you ask me, until then i'll accept the theatrical side provided it doesn't wallow in it like filth



Jabez Makaveli said:


> Promos are necessary to the business point blank period in order to get people to care.


what people? you mean people that don't give a crap about wrestling and would abandon it when things get the slightest bit tough?



Jabez Makaveli said:


> That doesn't mean just talking. If you can do a promo completely silent with your personality then it can work. However, Nakamura has failed to do that. Therefore, this thread exists.


a silent promo? im sure Kane had people to talk for him back in the day, apart from that though you are going to have to elaborate on these "silent promos"



Jabez Makaveli said:


> Numbers don't matter to me. I don't spend the day worrying about the ratings and all, but when they come up, I give my little two cents in because this is the internet and I can do whatever I want on it just as you can. I don't have to be in the business myself to analyze how it goes.


if numbers don't matter to you then PLEASE DON'T use them as a blanket excuse to be dismissive, m'kay?



Jabez Makaveli said:


> I can see it from the sidelines and that's the formula: have an intriguing story, build it up with promos, and conclude it with the wrestling. Paul Heyman used to have a philosophy that goes "Who are they? Why are they fighting? Why should I care?" That's how it goes. You can't just have two guys go out to the ring and have a match just for the sake of it and expect people to care.


again with the so-called "people", please elaborate on that

I too don't like guys going at it for no reason. *THAT'S WHAT BELTS AND SIMULAR HONORS ARE FOR!!!*

For goodness sake don't change the genre of programming with half baked soap opera/dipshit reality tv style stories that detract from the concept of getting sportsmen to compete in sporting contests for to see who is the best altogether

this is why we need ranking systems in wresting in general



Jabez Makaveli said:


> There's a rare case where the fans can get invested like AJ Styles vs Finn Balor a couple weeks ago, but you have to be a damn good talent like AJ in order to make it work.


I haven't watched the show at all for years so I wouldn't know

but I do know that AJ styles is long past his prime and they overhyped him from the beginning not once mentioning his brief WCW stint



Jabez Makaveli said:


> Instead of asking why does it matter to me, why does it matter to you that someone doesn't have a hard on for Nakamura like you do to the point where you insult guys for having a different opinion? That's what I thought.


Oh, you're words are just opinions then, not cold hard facts like I like to use?

I have a hard-on for Nakamura? Because im sticking up for him under unfair judgement?

Well excuse me for being a stand up guy! Hmph!


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Greatsthegreats said:


> i wasn't being rhetorical, Red!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bro are you serious?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Should have stayed in Japan, his lack of english and cutting promos really hinders him. It's a good warning for other japanese talent to learn english before jumping to WWE because promo's are really important in WWE compared to the indies and NJPW. Unless you're a dominant superstar like brock and have a mouthpiece like Heyman of course.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Nakamura, the most polarizing Superstar on Smackdown besides Jinder. Wow, people are fired up on both sides. Looks like some people really hate him.

Just enjoy the show.


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> Watching Survivor Series last night was great, great to see that Hunter still has it. The guy is a born champion and there's a reason he married into royalty.
> 
> But can we talk about the first guy that was thrown out? I've made several posts about how weak Nakamura is and last night was no exception.
> 
> ...


Pushed down your throat? When did Nakamura get a push? 

The only points you raised to support your claim is that he was tossed around like a rag doll. You typed out a lot of words, but you really didn't say much to support your claim.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Shaneoo said:


> *Pushed down your throat? When did Nakamura get a push? *
> 
> The only points you raised to support your claim is that he was tossed around like a rag doll. You typed out a lot of words, but you really didn't say much to support your claim.


I'm guessing when he lost twice to Jinder. That was his only stint in the title picture. Well that and Money in the Bank...which he also lost.


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

After reading through this thread, it really is sad at how little of you can't have a substantive discussion. Even the people I agree with. The posts make everyone look like 11 year old school children. It is a list of statements without anything to support the points. 

People will post a complaint that relates to the booking, but blame Nakamura. it is like the people who hate Alexa Bliss for how creative pushes her. 

Nakamura not being able to speak English is brought up all the time. It is only an issue because of how he is presented. WWE brought him in and starting giving him shitty material, with live in-ring promo's with Dolph Ziggler where the highlight is weird attributes before establishing him as a badass, which is what both New Japan and NXT did which worked. You don't need a 15 minute soliloquy to get over or cut a good promo. 

Op says the Jinder/Nakamura fued sucked because of Nakamura and not Jinder. That is weird because Jinder has never, ever had a good match. Yes, he dominated the promo's. That goes back into the booking. They put Nakamura in a feud with someone who is a shitty promo, who had to carry it. Off course it wasn't going to work. He needs to work with people who are good at talking. The only decent match Jinder had was with AJ and by AJ standards the match was meh. Jinder still looked like garbage in that match, which AJ did an amazing job covering for him.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

IT is true people blame the talent for how creative push someone. That is like blaming the writers of a sitcom. And placing blame on the actors. Nakamuras run on the main roster has been underwhelming at best. Not all his fault. He cannot speak fluent English. His character work is a bit hit and miss. He looks high when he comes out lol. I think he is probably better off going back to NJPW. I Think Naito is one who could be big on the MR in WWE.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Nakamura was the best part of that horrid SS main event despite him going out early. Props to him.


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

AllenNoah said:


> I'm guessing when he lost twice to Jinder. That was his only stint in the title picture. Well that and Money in the Bank...which he also lost.


That feud made Nakamura look like a joke. 

Money in the Bank was even worse. Everyone in the match took a bigger beating than Nakamura did before the match began and then made this dramatic return.

WWE is really bad at booking babyfaces overall. Smackdown is the worst out of WWE though. Look at Nakamura and Becky as example.


----------



## NJPW316 (May 21, 2016)

Nakamura is a very solid talent, and he is a big benefit to Smackdown. He's very charismatic with a great entrance, he has the fans invested in him, and he can work good matches when given appropriate opponents. His promos are definitely a problem though, I don't know why they don't just have him speak Japanese and then use subtitles? He sounds awesome speaking Japanese, but sounds retarded speaking English.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Fued with terrible Mahal for months, put with a terrible worker in Corbin and disinterested Ziggler and people blame Nakamura.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> Bro are you serious?












Oh yeah!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

They need to get to AJ vs Nakamura... in the WWE! already, so we can get at least a little bit of what Nakamura in the WWE _could_ have been.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

For all the people who keep bringing up "he beat John Cena" and "he beat Randy Orton," well... that's nice, sure, but you have to also look at the context. Neither match had any real storyline or feud built around it. The John Cena match, for example, was made literally the week before they had the match. The only stipulation was that the winner goes on to face... Jinder Mahal for the WWE Championship. And then what happened? Nakamura lost to him, twice. So he beat Cena to lose to Mahal, then he beat Orton to lose to Mahal. That isn't booking Nakamura strong, that's booking Jinder Mahal strong and trying to get him over as WWE Champion.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

The Figure 4 said:


> For all the people who keep bringing up "he beat John Cena" and "he beat Randy Orton," well... that's nice, sure, but you have to also look at the context. Neither match had any real storyline or feud built around it. The John Cena match, for example, was made literally the week before they had the match. The only stipulation was that the winner goes on to face... Jinder Mahal for the WWE Championship. And then what happened? Nakamura lost to him, twice. So he beat Cena to lose to Mahal, then he beat Orton to lose to Mahal. That isn't booking Nakamura strong, that's booking Jinder Mahal strong and trying to get him over as WWE Champion.


So are you admitting he beat Cena? 

Would anyone who isn't getting a push be allowed to beat Cena? 

I'll let you answer that one.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Being candidly honest here... I never got the "he's charismatic" thing with Nakamura. He was a cool entrance and has some weird mannerisms in the ring but that, to me, does not equal charisma.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Being candidly honest here... I never got the "he's charismatic" thing with Nakamura. He was a cool entrance and has some weird mannerisms in the ring but that, to me, does not equal charisma.


He was charasmatic is New Japan.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> He was charasmatic is New Japan.


I've changed the wording of your post for you so people can understand it better.


"He was better in the minor leagues AKA New Japan"


----------



## mmmbop6 (Nov 20, 2017)

His gimmick just doesn't work in the west. It's just a guy pulling funny faces, and making silly hand gestures. His broken English doesn't help either. He has a crap physique as well.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Nak sucks. If it wasn't the case this post wouldn't be so long.


----------



## EvaMarie (Nov 4, 2017)

This is all WWE's fault. The "artist" stuff is cringey. The feuds have been terrible. They haven't given him a mouthpiece. They've done nothing to help the man. There's only so much a cool theme can do for you. I've said it before and I'll say it again. Stop calling him the artist. Don't let him speak. Cut back on the mannerisms. Pair him with someone who is better than him. It's the only way to save him. If it's not too late already.


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

The Figure 4 said:


> For all the people who keep bringing up "he beat John Cena" and "he beat Randy Orton," well... that's nice, sure, but you have to also look at the context. Neither match had any real storyline or feud built around it. The John Cena match, for example, was made literally the week before they had the match. The only stipulation was that the winner goes on to face... Jinder Mahal for the WWE Championship. And then what happened? Nakamura lost to him, twice. So he beat Cena to lose to Mahal, then he beat Orton to lose to Mahal. That isn't booking Nakamura strong, that's booking Jinder Mahal strong and trying to get him over as WWE Champion.


You are dealing with people who don't understand the basics of Wrestling. They are confused going over with getting a push. I can go over on a main eventer, but it doesn't mean I got a push. 

When you start discussing context and add any nuance to the discussion there people just can't comprehend it. It goes over their head.

I've also notice with at least one person there is clear racism towards Asian Wrestlers.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I hated 90% of the part of his presence during SS he was just shaking like a idiot and the Goldust 95 era mannerisms.

And who the came with the nickname " The Artist " that doesn't have any sense?


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Should have stayed in Japan, his lack of english and cutting promos really hinders him. It's a good warning for other japanese talent to learn english before jumping to WWE because promo's are really important in WWE compared to the indies and NJPW. Unless you're a dominant superstar like brock and have a mouthpiece like Heyman of course.


He only needs a Japanese valet and he'll get over, just look down at NXT for proof of that. Right now they are sabotaging him, it'll be like having Lesnar do all his own promos without Heyman, WWE ARE ruining him.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> I've changed the wording of your post for you so people can understand it better.
> 
> 
> "He was better in the minor leagues AKA New Japan"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928059385259032576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928061161680936960


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

So reigns beating cena means he is overpushed. But when Nakamura does it he isnt.
I am just laughing at some of the double standards here.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

The Figure 4 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928059385259032576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928061161680936960


There is 1 major league in every sport.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

How long is his WWE contract?
Will he go back to Japan when it's up?
Is WWE invested in his success or are they going to cut the cord?


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> There is 1 major league in every sport.


Lol no there isn't.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Personally, I'd say this is a giant black mark on WWE. And not because of Nakamura, but WWE's incompetence.

Let's analyze this. People say "well Nakamura can't speak English well enough". Most of the Bullet Club over in Japan doesn't speak Japanese well enough (Kenny is fluent). Yet those guys are stars. So...not speaking the native language is now only an excuse when WWE screws something up? Because they make it work other places...

Brock Lesnar is one of the top stars right now and that dude can't cut a promo worth a fuck. That's because they realize making Brock talk was a really terrible idea. Lots of people here are claiming that the greats turn chicken shit into chicken salad. Yeah, you know who's great at that? Gedo and Jado. They book to a wrestler's strengths so they can get the most out of them. So if Nakamura isn't that great a talker, where's his manager? And why is he cutting promos? Why are they booking him to do things that are clearly not his strong suit? Oh wait, they did that with Goldberg, too. Remember that in 2003? "Goldberg excels in matches that are really short, like two minutes, and he's booked to maul his opponent...not anymore, he's going out there for 13 with Rock." 13 minutes...that's 10 longer than a Goldberg match should go. And why are they doing that? Because that's how we do things in WWE. Fine, so why'd you hire him if you were going to do this to the guy? Ditto with Nakamura. Why would you hire a person who has a clear weakness, expose that weakness often, and then be amazed when he doesn't get over?


But of course, we have the usual suspects claiming "WWE is the big leagues, if you can't make it there, you're a nobody." First off, that's completely untrue, plenty of people have become legends without a WWE resume. Second, WWE is the big leagues? Have you seen how popular WWE is now? Its just about the most uncool thing out there. And considering they call themselves professionals, I sure don't see a professional product. In fact, most people don't, which is why they aren't watching. More than anything, this is an indictment on WWE's star creating ability. WWE hired Nakamura because of how popular he was getting in Japan, and have fucked him up because they don't have a clue how to make stars anymore. The great, almighty WWE failed where another company succeeded. And its not the first time. WWE needs to bear responsibility for it.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> Fine, so why'd you hire him if you were going to do this to the guy? Ditto with Nakamura. Why would you hire a person who has a clear weakness, expose that weakness often, and then be amazed when he doesn't get over?



We all know why. WWE hires guys just so the other wrestling companies don't get them. Their main roster is bloated as it is, and they still have a bunch of guys on NXT and are still hiring.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

In WWE's hands he does suck yes. And if thats all you know from Nakamura then you have every right to say he sucks.

But his work in NJPW and on NxT have proven otherwise.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Robbyfude said:


> We all know why. WWE hires guys just so the other wrestling companies don't get them. Their main roster is bloated as it is, and they still have a bunch of guys on NXT and are still hiring.


Obviously. Except the WWE fanboys will never admit it. When a rival promotion hires an ex WWE guy, its because "they're trying to leech off the name he made in WWE because the promotion is not popular". Meantime, when WWE hires a guy from the Indies or New Japan, suddenly that's "smart business practice".


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

The Figure 4 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928059385259032576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928061161680936960


Nah he's talking shit as usual. I'm not even sure if WWE can be considered the big leagues anymore but there is no metric at which we could consider NJPW and CMML as anything other than the small leagues.

If the WWE was the Premier League then NJPW and CMLL would be the Russian and Mexican leagues or something. This clown is making it out like they're La Liga and Serie A


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Japanese Scotty 2 Hotty



TheRealDeal69 said:


> There is 1 major league in every sport.


Not true, look at football for example (real football not hand egg)


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> There is 1 major league in every sport.


Err no there isn't.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

One thing's for sure; JobberMura ain't winnin' jack.

To make that clear, your so-called best in the world, most charismatic superstar of all time, Nakamura; ain't comin' close to facin' AJ at Mania.

AJ's a star, Nakamura's just another guy on the roster.

You can bet your ass they'll put the match on a random Smackdown with AJ goin' over clean.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Asuka just does him 1000x better. The mannerisms, unique look and style, the wrestling. She is pretty much strong style while idk what the fuck Nakamura is.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Asuka just does him 1000x better. The mannerisms, unique look and style, the wrestling. She is pretty much strong style while idk what the fuck Nakamura is.


fpalm "pretty much strong style"


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

He doesn't, WWE have simply ruined him.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> "He was better in the minor leagues AKA New Japan"


So wrestling is a real sport where actual measurable metrics of someones ability decide what promotion they compete in and the standard of "play" (matches, promos etc) in each promotion reflects that?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

You'll never see that kind of Nakamura in the WWE, ^people better used to iy


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I haven't really been keeping up with wrestling since Nakamura debuted in WWE but there's one thing I can tell you for sure:

His NJPW theme was infinitely better than his current one. And that's coming from somebody who's never watched an NJPW show.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> I haven't really been keeping up with wrestling since Nakamura debuted in WWE but there's one thing I can tell you for sure:
> 
> His NJPW theme was infinitely better than his current one. And that's coming from somebody who's never watched an NJPW show.


His NJPW theme at least works face or heel


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

“Yeah Nakamura would be good if only WWE would protect him from doing promos cause he’s a terrible speaker. Also don’t have him wrestle causes he’s not that good there either. Just have him use his natural charisma to get over. Oh specific examples? Ugh well I can’t list any of those but he just has it okay”. —- average NJPW fan


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

I cant be bothered with soccer these days and find a lot of it pathetic (diving, commercialism, lack of parity etc) but nobody who watches the abomination that is American football should be calling it boring tbh. For all its problems its still a much faster paced, more concise, more dynamic game with way better rivalries, game atmospheres and fanbases.. Oh, and you dont have to sit through commercial breaks every 5 mins when watching a game either. 



SpikeDudley said:


> “Just have him use his natural charisma to get over. Oh specific examples? Ugh well I can’t list any of those but he just has it okay”. —- average NJPW fan


Its more that his detractors refuse to accept any of the examples and will fall back on their usual failsafe arguments.

"Cool entrances have nothing to do with getting over"

"His mannerisms are just goofy and gay"


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Well at least his haters didn't started another thread, like the haters of other wrestlers do every week.
Is good they keep all their complaining here...


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Nakamura isn't the problem. The fact that he dosen't do well in promo's isn't the problem? The WWE writing isn't the problem? The problem is that he is tailor made for NXT. PERIOD

Should have never been called up to WWE. Zero shame in staying in NXT, this is where specific wrestlers flourish. Crowds at Full Sail accept and welcome unique personalities such as Nakamura. Full Sail is a place where local crowds appreciate the theatrics of such wrestler. Example, only at Full Sail could a duo like the Vaudevillians work in these current times. If this was the 80's the Vaudevillians would be huge on the main product, but not now. Only at Full Sail.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Zappers said:


> Nakamura isn't the problem. The fact that he dosen't do well in promo's isn't the problem? The WWE writing isn't the problem?
> 
> The problem is that he is tailor made for NXT. PERIOD


He was tailor made for New Japan. Even NXT didn't handle him that well.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Laughable Chimp said:


> He was tailor made for New Japan. Even NXT didn't handle him that well.


True, but at least NXT crowds dug guys like Nakamura. NXT crowds are very ECW in many ways. They put guys over like Roadkill. If one were to watch a NXT PPV, you would think it's Wrestlemania, just about every match is over with the crowd. Nothing is a throwaway. This was the same in ECW.

I'll bet anything that "most" people who watch NXT every week, don't watch RAW or SD every week. And vice versa. Wouldn't shock me one bit to find out that some die hard NXT fans were pissed when Nakamura got called up.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

"Handle him" 

It's not about handling. Nakamura is objectively a bad professional wrestler. He can't speak English. He has an awful look. He barely bothers in the ring. He's old. His 'charisma' is prancing around like a spastic.

There are many wrestlers more worthy of a manager than this idiot. The best thing for the WWE to do is to send him back to Japan, but I'd wager that he wouldn't even be top 20 best wrestlers in there either


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

He was pretty over last night.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

This topic has been brought up for the 107th time. Congrats on making that happen.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> So wrestling is a real sport where actual measurable metrics of someones ability decide what promotion they compete in and the standard of "play" (matches, promos etc) in each promotion reflects that?


These are your words. What's your point. He sucks!


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Sweggeh said:


> Err no there isn't.


Ah.........Yeah it's true. This is not in dispute. Take off your blinders!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He's over. There's nothing wrong if you don't like him but he one of the most charismatic guys they have on their roster. I'll be honest in saying that I haven't been too thrilled with how he's been utilized on Smackdown but with some good booking decisions he'll be more over than he is now.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Deep down inside Nakamura fans know he sucks.

Any criticism made towards Nakamura and they always respond by citing his match with Zayn, which I remember being flamed for by noticing that Zayn was doing all the heavy lifting and bumps. You know someone is bad when the only real thing people clamour for is a potential match where AJ Styles will push the guy to a decent outing. To even insinuate that Nakamura will somehow hang with AJ is insulting to all the fabulous work AJ has done this year. 

I don't care how supposedly great he was in NJPW, freaking Curt Hawkings can put on a more entertaining match. As mentioned by others, Shinsuke doesn't even look impressive physically or have a superstar presence.

It amazes me how Nakamura marks have surpassed CM Punk marks in being in complete denial about their favourites skill level.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

He has had a bad few months. Does that discredit the rest of his career? No. That's it then.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

"Well, you should've seen his matches in NJPW!!!"

"His match with Zayn was, like, the greatest match in all of humanity11!!"

Okay, what has he done so special recently? Hmmm...

"But it's the booking!!!"

Excuses! Excuses! Excuses!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Every wrestler doesn't have to be a fuckin generic ass white guy. Nakamura is fine. He is a welcome change from the norm. I like that he is unique both in his style and in the ring. Fuck what you're talking about.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

He's been booked horribly since debuting. 

1) Gets put in a feud where he has to play the triumphant under-dog against Dolph Ziggler. At least he didn't lose to Ziggler like Roode has been I guess :lol F**king Road Dogg. 

2) Has brief moments with AJ that the crowds go insane for that are never followed up on, though in fairness we might get the pay-off at Wrestlemania. 

3) Pushed into a feud with Jinder where he loses every title match in the exact same way because he's working with a guy who is so bad at actually wrestling that booking has to give him the same match structure every time to cover up for how bad he is. 

4) Jinder cuts horrendous promos filled with botched lines and voice cracks on Nakamura that make fun of his gimmick and are widely perceived as racist (in at least one case). The promos and booking of the matches were all designed to bury Nakamura ("how did he fall for it again?")

5) Is booked to have basically nothing to do post-Jinder and proceeds to be one of many fed to Strowman at Survivor Series, though again at least he got a good sequence in unlike Roode. Was the first man eliminated in the Survivor Series main event. 


Him and Roode have both been destroyed by booking since their call-ups. You can put blame on Nakamura for his promos and not living up to the hype in the ring but the fault lies mostly with creative. What they've done to people like Nakamura, Roode, Bayley, etc is absolutely indefensible. 

Also, the irony of f**king Jinder marks in this thread saying Nakamura sucks when they support literally the biggest failure of a WWE Champion in history is actually hilarious :lol Shinsuke can actually wrestle high quality matches and has charisma seeping out of every pore. The only thing seeping out of Jinder is acne oil.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

KOMania1 said:


> Shinsuke can actually wrestle high quality matches and has charisma seeping out of every pore.


Dancing around like a spastic does not equal charisma lmao. He also hasn't put on a top match for like 18 months. He can't speak English and he looks like shit.
There's a reason why you have to bring up Jinder to deflect from Nakamura's shortcomings. Jinder and Roman's failings are the only things keeping Nakamura and KO marks mentally stable. By any objective metric KO and Shin are huge failures. Roman and Jinder have saved their reputation.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> Dancing around like a spastic does not equal charisma lmao. He also hasn't put on a top match for like 18 months. He can't speak English and he looks like shit.
> There's a reason why you have to bring up Jinder to deflect from Nakamura's shortcomings. Jinder and Roman's failings are the only things keeping Nakamura and KO marks mentally stable. By any objective metric KO and Shin are huge failures. Roman and Jinder have saved their reputation.


Everyone has different definitions of charisma. Yours obviously isn't the most cultured around here. If he's not charismatic, explain to me why he remains one of the most over guys on Smackdown because clearly it has nothing to do with promos and, per your own words, he hasn't had a top match in a while. Why do people still loudly pop for him when he appears then? :hmmm If he was just "dancing around like a spastic", people would laugh him out of the building each time he makes his entrance. Seeing as that's not the case, I wonder if maybe it's because he's not "dancing around like a spastic" and actually has a cool entrance and palpable physical charisma? 

Also, note the key word in that sentence you quoted; "can". Besides, he "did" against both Cena and Orton on Smackdown, proving that when he's given the opportunity against talented wrestlers, he can pull out the goods. Mahal isn't talented, Ziggler is a momentum vacuum (especially when he's booked to be dominant for 70% of a match) and Nakamura hasn't been in any other meaningful feuds since he debuted. 

What does him not being able to speak English have anything to do with what I said? Seeing as your next point was about me having to make these comparisons to Mahal, let's go on and do that, shall we? A language barrier isn't the only problem facing a promo delivery, as evidenced by all of Mahal's promos. Botched lines, voice cracks, monotone delivery, unchanging facial expressions....not a pretty picture. 

Why do you think he has a bad look? 

I'm bringing up Jinder because WWE Creative sacrificed Nakamura to the Trasharaja to the benefit of absolutely nobody :lol Jinder is the most colossal failure of a WWE Champion in history to the point that everything he was pushed for flopped, leading to him getting buried hard by Triple H today, so yeah, I'm enjoying this last day of relevancy Mahal has and milking it while it lasts :lol If Mahal never feuded with Nakamura, I'd have no reason to bring him up, but the fact that they did feud puts said feud in perspective, especially when Mahal flopping and having everything taken away from him this late on makes everything they did to push him look all the worse in retrospect. They sacrificed Nakamura to a guy who is no more over in India after a six month world title reign than he was before said world title reign. *That* is pathetic. 

You're actually out of your mind if you think I'm a Nakamura mark :lol I defend Nakamura in these specific types of threads because the very idea that anyone could simultaneously say "Jinder is not that bad" and "Nakamura sucks" blows my mind. It's to a point where I can't even comprehend how f**king insane holding both opinions simultaneously actually is. It's a massive oxymoron, I fully understand people either not liking or liking both men, but to say Nakamura sucks yet defend *Jinder Mahal*!? What? The other reason I defend Nakamura in general is because I actually have seen some of his other work and it's obvious that he is a good pro wrestler that he's not clicking in WWE for whatever reason, whether it be mishandling, laziness on his part, not meshing with the WWE style or whatever. Still, he had a good (not great) NXT run and he's had some really good matches with guys like Zayn, Balor, Orton, Cena at the very least. That's more than I can say of some people on the main roster, and I'm not even talking specifically about Mahal here. 

Nakamura isn't even in my top ten favourites on Smackdown. He's not one of my favourites because while I see his obvious talent, I think he's been booked horribly and it's not endearing him to me. In no particular order, these are the people I mark for on Smackdown more so than Nakamura:

AJ Styles, Charlotte Flair, Rusev, Becky Lynch, The New Day, Carmella, The Usos, Kevin Owens, Randy Orton, Sami Zayn and Nikki Bella. Hell, there's probably a few more I can throw in there, ergo, don't even try to use the "Nakamura mark" argument against me. You'll fail. Miserably. 

Also, I'm both a Roman mark and an Owens mark so the other part of that comment has no bearing on me :lol Nice try though!

In what way is Owens a failure, by the way? His world title run where he was booked badly but still delivered great matches and segments? His numerous midcard title runs where the belts meant more with him than they did under pretty much any champion since (bar the Miz with the Intercontinental title)? Him being a consistently high quality pro wrestler that delivers the goods in all areas? How is he a failure? I'm curious now.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I love this thread because it lets me pop in every so often to let everyone know that Nakamura is a complete geek. I'd like to see Brock Lesnar suplex him over the ropes onto a table on the floor. That way Nakamura might actually be involved in something exciting.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Can his detractors explain how he isnt charismatic? hes clearly over for a start. You could actually say that the things some are shitting on (his look, his mannerisms) are part of his charisma too, along with his entrance. They are all things that set him apart from others and make him memorable. 

As far as his in ring skills go - if someone is a top 10 in the world level in ring worker, then moves to another promotion and seems to be half as good as he was a year earlier, there are clearly other factors involved rather than him just not being very good. So yeah, the "you should watch his NJPW work" argument holds weight. I personally think its a combination of shittier opponents, the whole strong style stuff not being the norm in the WWE and him just half assing his WWE run because he doesnt think he needs to work as hard. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Every wrestler doesn't have to be a fuckin generic ass *white* guy.


I kind of agree with the sentiment (Nak being Japanese with limited English hurts him) but Roman is the chosen one, Jason Jordan was intended to be a huge star and Jinder just got a mammoth push out of nowhere, all due to looks. Not sure the "white" part is necessary tbh.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

KOMania1 said:


> He's been booked horribly since debuting.
> 
> 1) Gets put in a feud where he has to play the triumphant under-dog against Dolph Ziggler. At least he didn't lose to Ziggler like Roode has been I guess :lol F**king Road Dogg.
> 
> ...


This is completely accurate. Whether you like Nakamura or not, is really irrelevant. The fact is, his booking has been 101 on excatly how you shouldn’t book a guy with his skill set.

I’m not sure what’s happened with his in ring work, but Nakamura without the Strong Style stuff, is meh. They should have brought him in as a deadly striker that spoke little and moved through the ranks slowly while protecting his undefeated streak on the main roster. I would have had him kayfabe break a few dudes’ jaws to try to legitimize how lethal he is. 

Instead, they brought his goofy side out almost immediately. Booked his very first match against Ziggler as a plodding snoozfest where he was dominated for the majority. They have given him way too much mic time, made him “The Artist,” and made him lose way too soon, and way too often. They’ve done a horrendous job with a guy that was massively over.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

Casuals give fuk-all about "in ring work" and so do I. He can't talk and he looks and acts like a retard.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Now they are gonna team him up with Orton.......? WTF?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

embarrassing


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah guys Nakamura could be good if only he tried harder, never cut a promo, and was booked to have a match with the best in ring wrestler in the world at the biggest stage in wrestling. Those three simple steps and he won’t suck anymore!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nakamura should have stayed in Japan =\


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wow. Who is making these decisions?


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Can his detractors explain how he isnt charismatic? hes clearly over for a start. You could actually say that the things some are shitting on (his look, his mannerisms) are part of his charisma too, along with his entrance. They are all things that set him apart from others and make him memorable.


You are right. He is PG era Eugene. His mannerisms and autistic behaviour are similar to him.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Methinks this thread has run it's course, the constant bumps aren't doing much.


----------

